# play DRM WMV files



## choklate_007 (Dec 10, 2006)

this is a repeat post. how can DRM protected files played without obtaining license. I tried VLC but of no use, video was completely chequed mean cant see anything.


----------



## wizrulz (Dec 10, 2006)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=42598

See if this thread helps u

SEARCH BE4 U POST


----------

